# How do you call people from Dubai ?



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

dub-dub


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Emiratis*- people of United arab emirates


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Duby
Dubee
Dubly
Dubainer
Dubairs
Dubeers
Dub-Brai
Dubrain
Dubrich


hahahaha.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Dubaití(es) in Spanish

Dubaiote(s) in French


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Bai-Bai


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

sheikh


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Dubaian. The Time Out Guide to Dubai refers to the population as 'Dubayan'.

-ese tends to be for ethnic East and SE Asians (hence Nepalese for those of ********* race and Nepali for those of Dravidian race).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^ The term -ese is not exclusive to Asia though, and I don't think it has an ethnic term at all, it's just that those terms sound best with those nationalities. People in Sudan are known as Sudanese. Same with Senegalese, Portuguese, etc.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Arabs.


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Dubai-ers (the Dutch pronouncing).


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Dubby Dumbs


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> Dubaian. The Time Out Guide to Dubai refers to the population as 'Dubayan'.
> 
> -ese tends to be for ethnic East and SE Asians (hence Nepalese for those of ********* race and Nepali for those of Dravidian race).


I'll stick to the English speaker's opinion.

Anyway I was wondering how we would call them in Portuguese too... Apparently this is a rather international question.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Arabs?


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Emerati
Emerati people.





:horse:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Dubaian. The Time Out Guide to Dubai refers to the population as 'Dubayan'.
> 
> -ese tends to be for ethnic East and SE Asians (hence Nepalese for those of ********* race and Nepali for those of Dravidian race).


Dravidian isn't a race. It's a linguistic group.
That said, I think Nepali refers to those in the Indo-European ethnolinguistic family and who exhibit more Caucasoid features.


----------



## j0nas (Oct 18, 2007)

dubious


----------



## Bakano456 (Apr 13, 2008)

dubiantart


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

how bout arab? :|


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

dubayish


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

In spanish surelly: Dubaitíes


----------

